# standard browser!



## Montz (4. März 2001)

Wie kann ich einstellen dass IE und nicht netscape mein standardbrowser ist? (WIN 98 second edition!),..


cu montz


----------



## Quentin (5. März 2001)

extras \ internetoptionen \ programme

AUF INTERNET EXPLORER ALS STANDARDBROWSER ÜBERPRÜFEN anhaken.

internet explorer neustarten und er müsste dich fragen, ob du den ie in nächster zeit als standardbrowser haben möchtest.

that's it!

cheers


----------

